
What is the Rails framework of the Machine Learning world? - sergio102305
Rails is famous for being easy to get started. With scaffolding, helpers and the fantastic ActiveRecord library you can put things together in no time. Is there a high level Machine Learning framework in the spirit of Rails?
======
wizzerking
Here are some that I use Shedding Light on Black Box Machine Learning
Algorithms: Development of an Axiomatic Framework to Assess the Quality of
Methods that Explain Individual Predictions
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.05054](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.05054)

Manifold: A Model-Agnostic Framework for Interpretation and Diagnosis of
Machine Learning Models
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.00196](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.00196)

Neither are for Deep Learnng or Neural Networks

------
jashmenn
Tensorflow & Keras would be the closest analogy

~~~
eggie5
I would say tensorflow is the anthesis of "convention over configuration"
rails is lauded for! w/ TF relative to most frameworks, you have to configure
all the boilerplate!

If you're looking for a higher-level approach a lot of the community likes
sci-kit which has lots of nice defaults for popular models.

